# Le saviez-vous? L'homme qui résiste à 2 bombes atomiques!



## dr-raptor (17 Avril 2009)

> *Tsutomu Yamaguchi* est un homme japonais né en 1916. Il est la seule personne reconnue pour avoir survécu aux deux bombardements atomiques de Hiroshima et Nagasaki[1].
> Le 6 août 1945, il se rendit à Hiroshima pour un voyage d'affaires, le jour du largage de la première bombe atomique. Il fait alors partie des 140 000 survivants de cette explosion. Il retourne alors dans sa ville de résidence, à Nagasaki. Le 9 août, c'est cette dernière ville qui est touchée par la deuxième bombe atomique. Tsutomu Yamaguchi échappe une nouvelle fois à l'attaque, comme cette fois-ci 70 000 survivants, ce qui fait donc de lui le seul homme à avoir survécu aux deux bombardements atomiques de Hiroshima et Nagasaki.
> S'il a été reconnu _hibakusha_ (« survivant de la bombe ») pour le bombardement de Nagasaki, le gouvernement japonais n'a reconnu que 64 ans plus tard, le 24 mars 2009[2], qu'il était également une victime de celui d'Hiroshima.




http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsutomu_Yamaguchi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

On s'en fout. Mais alors gravement. Et comme par hasard, il existe déjà un fil de discussion pour héberger ce genre de choses dont la majorité d'entre nous n'a rien a carrer. 

Mais je comprends. C'est dur. Faut s'y intéresser. Faut chercher. Faut trouver. Et c'est pas anti-conformiste...

Chienne de vie, hein ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

Puis surtout on s'en fout.


----------



## rizoto (17 Avril 2009)

Comme quoi c'est pas si dangereux que ça une bombe atomique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Par contre, l'accumulation du type accès internet + wikipédia + forum public, c'est apparemment ce qu'il y a de pire dans l'ère moderne&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comme quoi c'est pas si dangereux que ça une bombe atomique :rateau:


C'est même dommage qu'on s'en soit pas servi plus souvent :love:
En plus c'est joli:


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

Mais ça fait du bruit.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais ça fait du bruit.


Normalement, étant donné la vitesse du son par rapport a la vitesse de l'onde de choc, t'as pas le temps d'entendre le bruit que t'es déjà à l'état d'aérosol. :love:


----------



## rizoto (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est même dommage qu'on s'en soit pas servi plus souvent :love:
> En plus c'est joli:



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais cette photo me fait penser que ce serait parfait pour l'ouverture des prochains JO. . La grande fête de la pyrotechnie ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

Surtout qu'en plus le JO de 2012 c'est à Londres.
Quelques millions de rosbifs vitrifiés c'est déjà un peu de bonheur en plus.

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout qu'en plus le JO de 2012 c'est à Londres.
> Quelques millions de rosbifs vitrifiés c'est déjà un peu de bonheur en plus.
> 
> :love:


Attention jpmiss.

Il y a des enfants sur ce forum, et peut-être même des anglais (que tu appelles "rosbifs", ce qui est, je te le rappelle, un terme péjoratif à ne pas utiliser en public).
De plus, je trouve que ta plaisanterie sur les bombes atomiques est de très mauvais gout. N'oublie pas que des japonais te lisent peut-être.

Il faut savoir modérer ses propos, surtout quand on s'exprime sur un forum tous publics.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

C'est la faute à jp... Sinon moi je suis rescapé de windows 95, du pentium et de tchernobil.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2009)

Je préfère éviter les commentaires ...
Ah ! Si ! Membre du fan club de Londres ! 


L'internationale des cons a encore frappé ...


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je préfère éviter les commentaires ...
> Ah ! Si ! Membre du fan club de Londres !
> 
> 
> L'internationale des cons a encore frappé ...



Tu peux te confier, tu sais.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2009)

J'ai survécu depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années déjà à la connerie humaine, et je survivrai encore aux commentaires que je viens de lire. Mais tout de même, elle m'épatera sans doute toujours.


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai survécu depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années déjà à la connerie humaine, et je survivrai encore aux commentaires que je viens de lire. Mais tout de même, elle m'épatera sans doute toujours.



Bobby, c'est très mal de bourrer le crâne des gens avec ta morale malsaine !


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Normalement, étant donné la vitesse du son par rapport a la vitesse de l'onde de choc, t'as pas le temps d'entendre le bruit que t'es déjà à l'état d'aérosol. :love:



ça dépend tout de même un peu de la distance. C'est amorti les ondes de chocs.... Par contre sur le rayonnement émis (et c'est lui qui projettent les gens contre les murs et les transformes en émulsion) c'est tout juste.


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ça dépend tout de même un peu de la distance. C'est amorti les ondes de chocs.... Par contre sur le rayonnement émis (et c'est lui qui projettent les gens contre les murs et les transformes en émulsion) c'est tout juste.



La vrai question étant de déterminer la distance idéale pour trouver des rôtis à point, et chambrer le vin. Faut quand même penser à la bouffe, après le spectacle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai survécu depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années déjà à la connerie humaine, et je survivrai encore aux commentaires que je viens de lire. Mais tout de même, elle m'épatera sans doute toujours.



Le manque de distance et de second degré, ça épate aussi pas mal... Et ça fait aussi plusieurs décennies que je tente d'y survivre...  :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu peux te confier, tu sais.



C'est vrai je peux&#8230;


Je trouve qu'il y a trop de centrales nucléaires en France.
C'est quand même un grand danger pour la santé de mes concitoyens.
Que je ne sais pas comment les responsables de ces usines à électricité vont faire pour surveiller les résidus de leurs productions pendant des milliers voire des millions d'années.
Parce qu'ils ont beau nous dire que _all is under control_, j'ai quand même un doute sur leur sincérité.
Le but d'une entreprise n'est-il pas de faire du profit au détriment du bien commun.
Que tout ça me fais peur au point de ne vouloir d'enfants.

Merci de m'avoir lu&#8230;


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> La vrai question étant de déterminer la distance idéale pour trouver des rôtis à point, et chambrer le vin. Faut quand même penser à la bouffe, après le spectacle.



en fait tu as différentes strates...
zone 1 : vaporisation
zone 2 : combustion
zone 3 : mi-cuisson
zone 4 : t'enlève la peau
zone 5 : bonne irradiation prometteuse pour les tératologues


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bobby, c'est très mal de bourrer le crâne des gens avec ta morale malsaine !


N'empêche, ça marche! 
Y'en a qui comprennent mon indignation!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je préfère éviter les commentaires ...
> Ah ! Si ! Membre du fan club de Londres !
> 
> 
> L'internationale des cons a encore frappé ...


C'est ta signature ça _"l'internationale des cons"_ ?
C'est clair que tu m'as tout l'air d'une universalité sans borne

Moi les docteurs, j'les soigne, je t'explique même pas


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

dr-raptor a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsutomu_Yamaguchi




Enfin c'est tout de même seulement un type qui a franchement pas de chance ou un mauvais Karma... 
Et c'est vrai que c'est pas très intéressant.... enfin statistiquement il a vraiment cherché les problèmes


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est même dommage qu'on s'en soit pas servi plus souvent :love:
> En plus c'est joli:




Qu'en pense Miss Hulk ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> L'internationale des cons a encore frappé ...


T'es chef d'escadrille? 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'en pense Miss Hulk ?


Elle adore!


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle adore!



Et une assiette vide en est la preuve.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vrai je peux&#8230;
> 
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a trop de centrales nucléaires en France.
> ...



Oui ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

Je suis désolé, mais ce n'est pas du second degré ... (à d'autres)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

On s'en branle 
Et c'est du premier degré


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2009)

Qui branle qui ?!...


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> (&#8230Je suis désolé, mais ce n'est pas du second degré ... (à d'autres)



Si cela peut permettre entre deux ou trois posts à mourir de rire de lancer sur le tapis une discussion qui permet à certains d'argumenter dans le sens ou pas du propos, alors l'information pénètre mieux le cerveau du lecteur.
D'où la pédagogie par le rire&#8230;


Enfin je dis ça, et je ne suis pas pédagogue pour deux sous.


Par contre les centrales qui fleurissent un peu partout sous couvert de nous apporter une électricité peu chère et ne rejetant pas de CO&#8322; sont bel et bien là pour permettre à l'armée de posséder la bombe. Car qui eut voulu d'une usine à missiles dans sa commune sans contre partie pour ses habitants&#8230;
Merci CDG



edit : je crois décidément que je préfère les réponses de BackCat aux miennes :hein:
y donnerait pas des cours par hasard


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

On.
Tu sous ou pas ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> On.
> Tu sous ou pas ?


Nan...
C'est grave ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Ben non pourquoi ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan...
> C'est grave ?!...


Il est fort ce tirhum&#8230;

Même que si tu voulais l'imiter avec ses blagues déso*poil*antes, bah tu pourrais pas ! Va t'en trouver une partie du corps qui fini par
 -ave.


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> On s'en branle.





tirhum a dit:


> Qui branle qui ?!...





BackCat a dit:


> On.




Pour être complet dans la réponse par rapport à la question:
"on" branle "s".


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vrai je peux
> 
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a trop de centrales nucléaires en France.
> ...



Je ne partage pas ce point de vue, je suis contre l'utilisation des carburants fossiles pour produire de l'électricité. Le solaire, l'éolien, les énergies renouvelables sont une partie de la solution, mais pour des raisons de capacité de production le nucléaire reste la clef de voute de notre production. Les résidus radioactifs sont de faible volume, et perdront leur radioactivité avec le temps (milliers d'années), ce qui est mieux que la pollution chimique.
Enfin si je ne suis pas un fan d'EDF mais ce n'est pas une entreprise comme les autres, elle est encore majoritairement contrôlée par l'état, et si le fait de faire de profits est bien l'un de ses buts, le personnes en responsabilité ne me paraissent pas sacrifier la santé publique à la réalisation de profits.
Enfin, faire des enfants c'est pas dur... et même plutôt sympa.... ce qui est plus compliqué c'est les élever , alors n'hésite pas à faire des enfants, parfois il faut agir avant de réfléchir :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

Si on pouvait transformer l'énergie dépensée a se polir le chinois par des millions branleurs comme on en trouve ici en électricité on pourrait éclairer l'Ile de France pendant un an :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Quoique coller dans l'obscurité ces cons de parigots, ça mérite également qu'on y réfléchisse à deux fois non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Les pauvres, ils paniquent déjà quand la tour Eiffel s'éteind...


----------



## rizoto (17 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si on pouvait transformer l'énergie dépensée a se polir le chinois par des millions branleurs comme on en trouve ici en électricité on pourrait éclairer l'Ile de France pendant un an :style: :king:



Une dynamo a bite ! tres bon concept, je garde


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ce point de vue, je suis contre l'utilisation des carburants fossiles pour produire de l'électricité.



Tu as raison mieux vaut brûler du maïs et du blé 

D'une cela aide nos pauvres céréaliers et de deux nous pouvons importer des graines d'outre-atlantique pour nourrir nos élevages :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si on pouvait transformer l'énergie dépensée a se polir le chinois par des millions branleurs comme on en trouve ici en électricité on pourrait éclairer l'Ile de France pendant un an :style: :king:



Quand je lis ça, tout nihilisme me quitte et je me dis que l'espèce humaine survivra toujours à tout... :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h29 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Une dynamo a bite ! tres bon concept, je garde



Certes... Mais secoue un peu plus fort parce que je ne vois plus mon paquet de clopes, là...


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

J'essaie de résister à l'envie de fermer ce fil !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Le rayonnement d'un million de soleils
Éclatant d'un seul coup dans le ciel.
Ainsi serait la splendeur du Tout-Puissant
Je suis devenu la Mort,
Le destructeur des mondes.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




Amok a dit:


> J'essaie de résister à l'envie de fermer ce fil !


J'ai résisté à plusieurs rencontres avec l'Amok. Ce n'est pas une bombinette qui va m'effaroucher.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Mais, mais, mêêêê... un jour... on va tous mouriiiiiiiiiir !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand je lis ça, tout nihilisme me quitte et je me dis que l'espèce humaine survivra toujours à tout... :love:


Reste a savoir quoi faire des hectolitres de foutre ainsi produit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Reste a savoir quoi faire des hectolitres de foutre ainsi produit.


Du savon ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comme quoi c'est pas si dangereux que ça une bombe atomique :rateau:



Toujours bien moins dangereux que la bombe gastrique que peut-être un certain sudiste 

"Tu as survécu à lilla ? Plus rien ne peut t'arriver!"


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand je lis ça, tout nihilisme me quitte et je me dis que l'espèce humaine survivra toujours à tout... :love:



Après les scorpions et les cafards...


----------

